# For those who can interpret camera talk...



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

I want to get a DSLR, preferably a nikon, but i don't have 1k to blow.
SO i want a Nikon D40, can i do some nice pics, decent macros, and quick shots with it?

Also, can someone tell me if this is a good deal, i mean, is this a bunch of useless stuff or no?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-D40-D-40-...QQihZ019QQcategoryZ150130QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

And lastly, can some of you With this camera or it's equivelent post some sample shots of yours?
thanks.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

The d40 will do everything you will ever need it to do.

I would go here to get it

http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=NKD401855

The lens determines your "close up" ability. The lens included with this kit will allow you to get pretty close (probly about 5" at full zoom). Every shot i have taken of all my tanks was taken with that exact lens. It does a very nice job for a kit lens. 

jB


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

thats not a bad deal however the one thing that concerns me is that that camera does not support the zooms lenses autofocus feature which means you'll have to manual focus that all the time. this may not be a problem but i find it to be troublesome at times using manual focus cause i dont excatly see the clearest to begin with


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

well, after dealing with my Nikon L6's autofocus, I'm sick of it, ready for manual focus.
I think that the lens it comes with in jason's link has autofocus.

The camera doesn't have an autofocus motor, the lens has to, that's what i got out of it.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

You are correct. As long as the lens has the motor you are fine, and frankly most lenses that you will want to get will have it. The coveted 18-200m VR lens has an AF motor, and that is about the hottest lens for nikon right now. You will be fine. If you are really worried, you can get the d50 or look at canon. But really, the technology of the d40 is superior to the d50.

jB


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, i'm not sure when i'm gonna get one, but i am gonna get a D40 when i do.

I can't make myslef pay over 1000$ on a camera(yet)

You guys do rock though!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

If I can hijack this thread a bit...

I'm sick of my auto everything pocket camera mostly because;
- in close shots it often chooses the wrong field to focus, or keeps refocusing no matter where I point the camera.
- when avoiding flash, it can't take low lux photo's without a long shutter speed, so all motion gets blurred.
+ my camera does let me override the aperture to let in more light, but even that ability is limited.

I don't need the interchangeable lens of a DSLR, or anything over 7mp, 
I just need to be able to override the auto everything and manually set focus,
and maybe get something lower lux so I'm not such a slave to shutter speed.

any ideas that are only a few hundred dollars?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

I would recommend the Canon Rebel XTi... :-D. I'm gonna get that soon myself.

Autofocus is killer on this thing. You just gotta practice. I use continuous autofocus (W/e its really called) and it takes killer shots of the fish. Much more easier than doing it manually in which you need to know if the fish moved closer to you or farther.

Never have liked Nikon. If you really want to buy a camera that's well worth your money then look up dpreview.com

And spypet, I recommend the canon sd850. I have an earlier model and it's awesome. http://www.dpreview.com/news/0705/07050702canonsd850is.asp


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

sandiegoryu said:


> I recommend the canon sd850


yes, a nice choice, but I think you are paying a 2x premium because that's a 1" thick ultra-compact,
that has high ISO, 2cm macro, image stabilization, - but no manual focus according to dpreview.
but it seems many of the cheaper compact Powershots have manual focus, so I'll check them out.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

spypet, what you're gonna have to look for is a camera with manual mode so yo can set the aperature size.

When you shoot in low light without flash, either the aperature has to be wider (noise issues), or the shutter will have to be open longer (blurry pictures)....you can help avoid the blurriness with a tripod. I've heard the IS on the Canon SD800IS is pretty good but have never used it myself.

I've tried the XTi, and it's too small for my hands and doesn't feel right.

dufus, you can take a look at the Pentax K100D if you're in the market for a DSLR. It's a bit lower in price, it'll accept third party lenses like Tamron or Sigma, has built-in IS... The built in IS isn't as good as in-lens VR, so the drawbacks are there.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Epic, I just don't want to pay the 2x premium for an ultra compact.
checking the cheaper Cannon Compacts it looks like the Powershot A570is
has everything I'd want for tank photos. take a look and comment, please.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0702/07022201canonsa560a570is.asp

BTW, I already use a tripod under my old camera, with limited results...


----------



## ToYoTa (Jan 30, 2007)

I got this one from circuit city 0% 18 months cha-ching. I think I got out of there oweing less than $800 http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sku=OMEVE500KT2 Then I bought 2 battery's and the macro lens at buydig.com.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes the Xti is small because I'm used to my film canon 1N which is actually even heavier than my dad's Canon 5D. So if the Xti would be your first camera, then its a great thing to have but if it's your second one after having a really nice one, then it feels so cheap and light and crappy. But it does the work really well and I know I'll get used to it.

The canon is ultra compact but it is sooo nice. :-D.


OR you could save up and spend the ultra premium for a great DSLR and macro lens and if you keep your eyes open then you might find a great deal.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Spypet: by all means, the hijack was fine.

I'm a nikon man myself, after having played for hours with cameras at walmart, and owning a nikon, i will never look back. they are NOT so user freindly for ingnant folks, but they ARE more a professionall feel.
It's like the difference between dosing dry ferts and dosing seachem liquid ferts, one is built for begginers, while the other is more dangerous, but better, lol.


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Are you implying that Nikon is built for proffesionals while Canon is not so much? Shame on you . Canon is AWESOME. Now if you're talking about the XTi then I can agree with you.

I'm just a canon man. Everything else is a no no for me. I could use almost any Canon without any troubles. Almost. I picked up a Nikon once it was like another language .


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

They are both MORE then capable cameras/companies. They both have things that the other camp envies.  Pick them both up....whichever feels best in your hand, is the one you buy.

jB


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Shumpei: no, not really.
I just like Nikon better, kinda like i'd have a chevy over a ford anyday.(Well, i'd rather have a toyota,but you get the point)

And re: jason's last post, the Nikon also felt more comfortable in my hands, the canon rebel or whatever i held felt very bulky, yet at the same time cramped.

BTW: I don't know about you guys, but i could care less about the size of the camera, Always take the one that runs like a champ but looks like a mule over the stallion who can't walk.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

thats one thing i had noticed when i had a nikon for a brief period of time, the dang thing was too small for my hands. to get a comfortable grip on the it i was touching it all over and hitting buttons and bah..was just to small. 

I now have an older EOS 300D rebel and this is a big camera, its the same size as their fullsize pro cameras ( 30D, 10D 5D etc etc ) and it fits about perfect. plus everything is in a nice to reach place and the sucker weights alot, which is also good, lets me know its still in the case or on my neck. haha


----------



## distrbd (Feb 17, 2006)

This link is from a local site but it goes in details about what you should look for when purchasing a digital SLR camera.


http://www.pnaquaria.com/showthread.php?threadid=29546


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

You see all those canon?! . I was just kidding with you dufus. I understand people who like Nikon over anything and people who like Canon over anything or Olympus over anything. Usually I see Nikon vs Canon a lot more though. . Rivals!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Comon, you know Canon sucks.





(just kidding....just trying to rile you up)

I've seen some magnificent shots with Nikon. I've seen some magnificient shots with Canon. Same with other brands. Like everyone has said before, the issue with Canon vs. Nikon is how well you like the interface as well as how it feels in your hand, not the image quality or accessory/lens selection. 

I've picked my camera...now, just to work on my skills.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

As both a Canon and Nikon owner in the past, I feel the need to say, now I don't use either regularly! I've had many Nikon's that took great pictures, and were easy to use. I have a little Canon powershot now that goes with me everywhere, but isn't used much. The interface is easy, but the pictures just aren't up to par with some of my old Nikon models. Currently, I shoot a Pentax DSLR, and I couldn't be happier. 

Take that Canon vs Nikon!


----------

